# S13 projector lights on an s14???



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

I have a 96 240sx and was wondering what it would take to change the lights over to the projector headlights from a s13.... I know that it will not be a direct bolt-on and prob. alot of work to change over, but i have noticed the price of these lights going down into a lower price range. I guess my main question is, has anyone tried the conversion and found it not to work??? Thanx, D


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

You could just get the newer headlights from a 97-98 240sx i believe that would be much cheaper and easier.


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

*97-98 lights*

I'm not too sure if you have looked around for headlights for a 97-98 240sx but they are much harder to find and more expensive. Plus I would have to get a new hood or alter the one i have. the projector lights for an s13 are everywhere and i can get them for under $100 shipped. That is the only reason that i was asking. Also, Im sure that not too many people have tried this conversion and it would be kind-of original...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

dlucke17 said:


> I'm not too sure if you have looked around for headlights for a 97-98 240sx but they are much harder to find and more expensive. Plus I would have to get a new hood or alter the one i have. the projector lights for an s13 are everywhere and i can get them for under $100 shipped. That is the only reason that i was asking. Also, Im sure that not too many people have tried this conversion and it would be kind-of original...


 You would probably have to alter the hood/ fender with the s13 also. I would have guessed it would be easy because the 97-98 were actually made here and i have seen some get parted out.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

dlucke17 said:


> I'm not too sure if you have looked around for headlights for a 97-98 240sx but they are much harder to find and more expensive. Plus I would have to get a new hood or alter the one i have. the projector lights for an s13 are everywhere and i can get them for under $100 shipped. That is the only reason that i was asking. Also, Im sure that not too many people have tried this conversion and it would be kind-of original...


Wow, where do you get S13 projectors for under $100 shipped? PM me, damnit, I always wanted those projectors!


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Wow, where do you get S13 projectors for under $100 shipped? PM me, damnit, I always wanted those projectors!


They are all over ebay...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Why do you want S13 projectors? They aren't that great...just get good bulbs (Osram, Philips) for your headlamps.


----------



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

*light conversion*



Kato said:


> Why do you want S13 projectors? They aren't that great...just get good bulbs (Osram, Philips) for your headlamps.


What about the HID light conversion's, has anyone seen these and where to get them???


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

The "HID conversion" kit wouldn't look that great...especially since the 96 240sx has a fluted lens....poor beam pattern...

The best way is to do a true HID retrofit.

Or like I said...just get good bulbs like the Osram Silverstars or Philips Vision Plus. Buffing your headlights wouldn't hurt either...those headlights always fog and yellow...


----------



## 95240sr (Jan 25, 2005)

i have 8500k HIDs in my 95 and they look good, they provide a great look and are also very good at night. hope this helps you out. as for wanting to convert the headlights, the later style s14 headlights would probally be easier and i also think they would look better


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

theres a guy here in tampa who did a front end conversion of an s13 on his s14, i must admit, it looks strange at first, but it grows on you, and looks sic, it was a lot of custom work though, you could always get an s13 front end conversion, and start from there if you truely want to do an s14.3


----------

